

What Makes People Click on Hacker News Links? - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/16928420725/what-makes-people-click-on-hacker-news-links

======
jason_shah
Just came across a link on SEOMoz that just got published and talks more
generally about awesome link titles - may be interesting if this post
interested you, too.

[http://www.seomoz.org/ugc/are-your-titles-irresistibly-
click...](http://www.seomoz.org/ugc/are-your-titles-irresistibly-click-worthy-
viral)

